# How to remove scratches and wiper marks out of your cars windshield using 3D Glass Polish!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*How to remove scratches and wiper marks out of your cars windshield using 3D Glass Polish!*

Remember, I'm new to making and editing videos, like the popular saying, _be kind_ LOL








Stay tuned, I have a second video I shot after shooting this video - there were some deeper wiper marks on the passenger side of the windshield. I machine sanded the glass using # 180 grit followed by # 360, # 500 and then #1 000 grit sanding discs DRY using a rotary polisher, (kind of like grinding glass), and then remove 100% of the sanding marks using the new 3D Glass Polish. As soon as I edit the video I'll share.



-Mike Phillips


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More...

*Here's some before and after pictures...*



































































*Next video*
In the next video I'll show how I machine sanded using the FLEX cordless PE14 Rotary polisher to level the glass and then polish our all the sanding marks. This includes sanding with,

180 grit
360 grit
500 grit
1000 grit

Then polishing with the 3D Glass Polish to remove 100% of the sanding marks.




















*Subscribe to my 3D YouTube Channel*



Mike Phillips


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Another great job as usual Mike. I have some questions about the Rayon Pads. How many pads did you use to do this windscreen? What is the process for cleaning the pads in between sets? Do you brush them out or use compressed air to clean them?

Thanks GSVHammer


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Good first video thanks Mike 👍

Looking forward to seeing your 2nd video showing the glass sanding 😎


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

GSVHammer said:


> Another great job as usual Mike. I have some questions about the Rayon Pads. How many pads did you use to do this windscreen? What is the process for cleaning the pads in between sets? Do you brush them out or use compressed air to clean them?
> 
> Thanks GSVHammer


Great questions - I have simple answers.

I normally only use ONE rayon pad for polishing a car windshield. It's not like polishing paint or gelcoat. Rayon (or Felt), pads for glass polishing are thin and hard. They do become wet with the water and polish as you work but it doesn't affect the performance of the pad or the process.

For cleaning, I simply use a nylon pad cleaning brush and brush the face of the pad once in a while.

The real key is to have a buddy to mist water as you polish.

I have another video I'm working on right now.


Mike


----------

